# The Body's "Hiding Places



## imp (Jan 1, 2016)

Do you have any idea of the types and extent of materials now harbored within your body as a result of the past centuries' flooding of our environment with stuff that nature never put there, or intended to be put there?

Would you consider submitting to testing as millions already have, globally? 

The results frighten the hell out of me, because I feel for the young, but scare me very little, for I will die soon enough.  imp


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 1, 2016)

When I was tested last year they found a halibut in my ear.

What exactly are we talking about here? Micro-organisms?


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 1, 2016)

I think he might be thinking of chemical residues. Metabolites of pesticides such as DDT are stored in our fatty tissues and have very long half lives in the body and also in the environment. Soils were saturated with these in past decades and the residues are still being taken up by plants, herbivores and animals higher up the food chain. Heavy metals like mercury are also absorbed by the body tissues and remain there almost indefinitely.  We absorb it by eating larger fish species. Forget about shark and swordfish.

Even so, we are living longer than ever before. We are designed to withstand an awful lot of chemical assaults. Those that aren't sicken and die early I suppose.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 1, 2016)

I don't want to know.   I'm sure I've got tons of poisons floating around.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 2, 2016)

I don't want to know either. Still better off than being surrounded by disease without the benefit of vaccines, decent medical care, antibiotics, sterile childbirth techniques etc. the good old days weren't.


----------



## chic (Jan 2, 2016)

I'd rather not be tested. I've only embraced healthy eating about 10 years ago and I hate to think of the nasties that might be floating around inside me trying to spoil my party.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 2, 2016)

Warrigal said:


> I think he might be thinking of chemical residues.



Ah, that makes sense - thank you.

I'm sure I have a lot of chemical residue in me from my college days, but so far *twitch* no problems. 

I just read an article the other day about the American Army having been testing a compound back in the '70's over a certain military area. The valve on the plane's dispenser became stuck after the last run and microscopic droplets of this substance fell on several sheep farms. 

A resident woke up the next day and found hundreds of dead sheep. Worse, he and his family experienced strange symptoms - headaches, cancers, even reproductive problems - until this day.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 2, 2016)

I would not want to be tested, either.  Why know about something you can't do anything about?  Just another thing to worry about.


----------



## Underock1 (Jan 2, 2016)

I only have a short time to live. I am dying from an incurable disease called arithmetic. Its caused by the collection of too many  years of walking the planet.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 2, 2016)

Underock1 said:


> I only have a short time to live. I am dying from an incurable disease called arithmetic. Its caused by the collection of too many  years of walking the planet.



*Plus*, the experts aren't sure how that *multiplies* - they're *divided* on their opinions, but they're mainly *negative* ...


----------



## Underock1 (Jan 2, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> *Plus*, the experts aren't sure how that *multiplies* - they're *divided* on their opinions, but they're mainly *negative* ...



Without going through all of the *equations, *the final *result* is a *zero sum. *Of that, I feel quite *positive.*


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 2, 2016)

Hmmm. All the more reason to play then.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 2, 2016)

Underock1 said:


> Without going through all of the *equations, *the final *result* is a *zero sum. *Of that, I feel quite *positive.*



Well, *plus* points to you, Rock. My own *negativity* seems to be *multiplying geometrically*. But I think I'm *fractionally* getting better ... 



Shalimar said:


> Hmmm. All the more reason to play then.



That seems to be the calculus of the situation ...


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 2, 2016)

In the end, all we own is the moment, so let's rock. When and if it isn't fun anymore, time to exit the party with a smile. Sure was a blast while it lasted, bruises and all!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 2, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> In the end, all we own is the moment, so let's rock. When and if it isn't fun anymore, time to exit the party with a smile. Sure was a blast while it lasted, bruises and all!



There's more to life than fun, though. 

Too much fun and not enough sober reflection and meditation makes for an unbalanced life. Should I then snuff it when I'm starting to feel down?


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 2, 2016)

No Philly, that is not what I meant at all. I can only speak for myself of course, but sober reflection, meditation et al, always came easier to me than fun and play. Those things I had to strive for in order to climb out of despair and find peace. I found I was becoming addicted to the "stability" of my own pain. I had to learn to lighten up.


----------



## Underock1 (Jan 2, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Hmmm. All the more reason to play then.



Having seen the photos Phil puts up and read some of his whacked out posts, I think he is.

Sorry. I just realized your comment was directed at _me!_ Not to worry. I'm still laughing. :bounce:


----------



## Underock1 (Jan 2, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> In the end, all we own is the moment, so let's rock. When and if it isn't fun anymore, time to exit the party with a smile. Sure was a blast while it lasted, bruises and all!



Absolutely. Buddha knew the score. I have my rocking chair. There's enough absurdity around to keep me laughing. I''ve had a great time. Get me that pill.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 2, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> No Philly, that is not what I meant at all. I can only speak for myself of course, but sober reflection, meditation et al, always came easier to me than fun and play. Those things I had to strive for in order to climb out of despair and find peace. I found I was becoming addicted to the "stability" of my own pain. I had to learn to lighten up.



That seems to be one of our differences - we've been going in opposite directions our whole lives.

Me - I had what you could call excessive fun early in life. It came all too easily, too naturally. Now I'm thinking of trying the serious thing. Oh, sure, I dabbled in serious along the way - my work required it - but after hours I was an animal.

Now, with molting fur and dull teeth,  I sometimes wonder if it was the wise choice. Hence, my recent thoughts on balance.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 2, 2016)

I would rather not know. Everything from the environment which the industrial age put to shambles. I clean my car windows a few times a week. Just from sitting in front of the house the toweling turns black. We are breathing that. Then you think of every artificial product you have ever consumed or been exposed to. The manicure place has acetone and formaldehyde floating in the air. Even the strawberry milk and rainbow breakfast cereals when you were a kid.





Makes you want to hide and never come back out
Then add the "chemicals" of our teens and wooooof, we don't have a prayer.


----------



## Underock1 (Jan 2, 2016)

Shali and Phil,
Serious or funny, however each of you got here, I think both of you are great. You both come off to me as more thoughtful than most about the world beyond your noses and aren't afraid to present your perceptions of it, chips fall where they may.
We aren't always on the same page, but all of the pages are a good read.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 2, 2016)

Thanks Underock, I feel the same about you. More than once you have "forced" me to examine ageist attitudes I was unaware I had. Sexist ones also. Therapy for the therapist. How much do I owe you? Lol.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 2, 2016)

Thank you, Rock. It's an honor and privilege to know you on this forum. You've shown me what strength is possible in one's life.


----------



## Ina (Jan 2, 2016)

You guys and gals just keep it up. I'm all ears. (That's one reason I keep my hair long.).  Since I need a new way of thinking I all for borrowing a little from each of you. :hide:


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 2, 2016)

Ina said:


> You guys and gals just keep it up. I'm all ears. (That's one reason I keep my hair long.).  Since I need a new way of thinking I all for borrowing a little from each of you. :hide:



Shali, how do we charge for this? Per session? Per billable hour? Can we accept insurance or is it cash on the barrel head?


----------



## Ina (Jan 2, 2016)

Phil, this little Indian could teach you to make moccasins.



Or pottery



You know us pesky Indians have no money!!!


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 2, 2016)

I dunno about you, Philly, but given what new perspectives the people on this forum keep injecting into my life, I might have to shell out more money than I could rake in. Better call it even I think. Lol.


----------



## Ina (Jan 2, 2016)

Thank you Shalimar, I'll quitely set in the background and absorb the little tibits all of you wise ones drop.  I'm a survivor.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 2, 2016)

Ina, I wish I knew how to make mocassins, I am not very good with my hands except for gardening and cooking. Lol. I love the tall mukluk style ones. They would be gorgeous with beads. I have a beautiful carved wooden representation of a Kwakiutl war 

canoe, given to my mother by the First People when she taught in Ahousaht while I was small. They also gave her a gorgeous large basket woven out of grass, and patterned in a motif of canoes, thunderbirds etc. made by Nellie Jacobsen, whose work lies in our 

provincial museum. These things I treasure, along with faint memories of a time when I was immersed in another culture and language. All that remains is my love of powwow music, and the Coast Salish art, and a strange belonging to the land I cannot describe. I think a part of me still lives in Ahousaht. They held a naming ceremony for me, a great honour.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 2, 2016)

Ina, one survivor greets another. I salute your strength and humanity, some people teach by doing, others by being who they are. I appreciate your wisdom also.


----------



## Underock1 (Jan 2, 2016)

Shali and Phil, thank you for your kind words, but cut that out. I have spent a lifetime working on my poor self image.
What a tragedy if I found out at this point what a wonderful person I am!

Damn, Ina, now that I know you're paying attention I may actually have to think about what I'm posting here.
Did you make those moccasins and bowl? Also; who's been stealing your stuff? Are you safe?


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 2, 2016)

Ina said:


> Phil, this little Indian could teach you to make moccasins.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those are all exquisitely beautiful, Ina. I'm afraid that, with the boots, my best efforts, even with such a talented teacher, would result in something that looked like an old, worn-out pair of Uggs had mated with my old cowboy boots.



And that beautiful piece of pottery would end up looking worse than my elementary school ash tray:





Shalimar said:


> I dunno about you, Philly, but given what new perspectives the people on this forum keep injecting into my life, I might have to shell out more money than I could rake in. Better call it even I think. Lol.



You're right, of course. It was just my blatant materialism speaking. 

I'm now going to my corner to reflect upon what a naughty boy I've been *sniff*


----------



## Ina (Jan 2, 2016)

Shalimar and Phil, I do make the moccasins.  My grandmother taught me when I was very young. When everyone here in Texas were kicking in boots, I was in my moccasins.  Now that my RA has changed the shape of my left foot, moccasins are about the only thing I can wear. The leather is so thin and soft it is like wearing comfy socks.

And yes I am a potter. I made kitchen ware for the table or ovens.  I loved making my own glazes, and coming up with unusual colors and designs.  I've can also teach a person how to build a wood burning kiln.

Oh and Rock, I far from Miss Goody Two Shoes.  Maybe someday I'll tell you how I drove off in a police car when I was eleven.


----------



## imp (Jan 2, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> I would rather not know. Everything from the environment which the industrial age put to shambles. I clean my car windows a few times a week. Just from sitting in front of the house the toweling turns black. We are breathing that. Then you think of every artificial product you have ever consumed or been exposed to. The manicure place has acetone and formaldehyde floating in the air. Even the strawberry milk and rainbow breakfast cereals when you were a kid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



New Jersey? Is it not the chemical-producing state of them all? Surely, lots of by-product, not necessarily all harmful, is either allowed to escape to the atmosphere, or is allowed, clandestinely, to escape while hopes are it will not cause a furor.   imp


----------



## imp (Jan 2, 2016)

I see no way in which to further denigrate the direction here, other than to worsen it, by any comment I might make. Personal individual evaluations as derived from remarks made, a variety of images making little sense (to me, anyhow), very real innuendos, praise given tongue in cheek....

Hell, I don't understand it at this point, at all!

I believe in  a lot of things. Right now, I believe............

I'll have a nice, cold beer!     imp


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 3, 2016)

Ina said:


> Shalimar and Phil, I do make the moccasins.  My grandmother taught me when I was very young. When everyone here in Texas were kicking in boots, I was in my moccasins.  Now that my RA has changed the shape of my left foot, moccasins are about the only thing I can wear. The leather is so thin and soft it is like wearing comfy socks.
> 
> And yes I am a potter. I made kitchen ware for the table or ovens.  I loved making my own glazes, and coming up with unusual colors and designs.  I've can also teach a person how to build a wood burning kiln.
> 
> Oh and Rock, I far from Miss Goody Two Shoes.  Maybe someday I'll tell you how I drove off in a police car when I was eleven.





Wow! Ina, you are very accomplished.  I used to toy about with pottery some, but wasn't very good at it.  Could  you post pictures of some of your pottery?


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 3, 2016)

Ina you are a very talented woman. Please show us more of your work.


----------



## Ina (Jan 3, 2016)

Shalimar,  I added a few pics of my first pieces of pottery to my art album.  Another love of mine is design.  I designed the large ring on my hand.


----------



## Yaya (Jan 3, 2016)

Interesting. Can you tell us more details on who, where, how....


----------



## Yaya (Jan 3, 2016)

I like the originality of this thread (subject matter) but I was feeling pretty healthy before reading it. I
I'm thinking "When my body is cremated all those toxic chemicals will go out into the air in smoke adding to more pollution.
Evolution comes from many things.....
I'm a bit of a health nut myself, but I am not wasting precious energy/time on thoughts about things I cannot change. 
I just do the best I can with what I can and enjoy a glass of wine with dinner.


----------



## 911 (Jan 3, 2016)

Have you ever watched the TV show "Monsters Inside Me?" It's about parasites and other micro-organisms that infiltrate the body. A lot of people that visit SE Asia, Africa and other countries that have not so clean water seem to be among the many people that have these maladies.

https://www.google.com/#q=monsters+inside+me


----------



## jujube (Jan 3, 2016)

I'm pretty sure Jimmy Hoffa's wrapped around my waist.


----------



## imp (Jan 3, 2016)

Eek!    imp


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 3, 2016)

Ina,thanks for the pottery info. That ring is amazing!


----------



## Yaya (Jan 3, 2016)

Ya'll are funny...tickling my funnybone


----------



## Underock1 (Jan 3, 2016)

Yaya said:


> I like the originality of this thread (subject matter) but I was feeling pretty healthy before reading it. I
> I'm thinking "When my body is cremated all those toxic chemicals will go out into the air in smoke adding to more pollution.
> Evolution comes from many things.....
> I'm a bit of a health nut myself, but I am not wasting precious energy/time on thoughts about things I cannot change.
> I just do the best I can with what I can and enjoy a glass of wine with dinner.



Sounds good to me! :cheers1:


----------

